# So this needed its own topic



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. He made a hard job out of a simple one there.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

spork said:


> Wow. He made a hard job out of a simple one there.


x2 Talk about excess!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

There you are Trev... get a set-up like that and I won't have to damage my poor old body helping you load the Bismark onto your old bomb ever again! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Should have put a winch on the bull bar to pull the AI forward, he could have put his back out :twisted:


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

this dude is out of control hahah


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

man, couldn't watch that in its entirety, reminds me of how much my dad can complicate a simple task!

Should see how complicated cooking a lamb on the spit has become! My dad has a special lamb-on-the-spit tool kit. It contains special stainless steel wire, side cutters, shifting spanners, various home made tools made from different sized sockets welded back to back. All these are required to secure the lamb carcass to the shaft. Oh, forgot to mention the butchers hack-saw for shortening the legs and neck of a bigger carcass so it will fit in the home made rotisserie. There are U-bolts, washers, nuts, bolts, plates....all necessary to cook a lamb apparently. When it's cooked, the baked on fat on all the hygienic stainless threads makes undoing any of the fasteners impossible, especially when hot.

When I'm asked to assist, I tell him that we attach the lamb with string or it's all his....how fecking complicated can you make something!!! It's meat, just heat it up for a few hours and it's cooked, it's not rocket science!

I think this guy must either be a retired engineer or a wannabe one at the very least judging by the pulley arrangement.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I originally thought he was going to drive the car underneath it then lower it on. Would save him 4 minutes at least


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

He should do himself a favour and admit he'd prefer a boat.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I like his ingenuity and he'll probably still be sailing it when we are all in trailer boats but he just put me off owning one.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The reward is in the journey - not the destination.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm putting matchsticks under my eyes so I don't miss the video on how he washes the AI after a day out


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

All that and not a single fishing related accessory or modification in sight


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A great bit of engineering I think!

Its not the sort of thing, that I would undertake, not being competent nor confident, to rig up such a system. I envy those who can.

My only concern, would be finding the car park space next to the vehicle occupied after fishing, and having to load the yak, in a more traditional way. I suspect our clever friend has already thought of this, and has a back up plan.

Cheers all andybear


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

The things they used to do before boat trailers were invented.

Pete


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

spork said:


> Wow. He made a hard job out of a simple one there.


Government? ?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

For me he failed when he didn't use the winch on the car derrick to pull the yak across. Surely the 4WD winch could have been used to pull it forward. 3/10.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

paulb said:


> The reward is in the journey - not the destination.


If you know where your going


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eagle4031 said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > The reward is in the journey - not the destination.
> ...


FIFY


----------



## mangoinorange (May 16, 2014)

so glad i read all the comments before i watched the video-made it doubly entertaining.and obviously it's still not finished-he's gonna have to do something about all that manual shifting of ropes, then all that pushing,pulling and lifting!when i think of how i used to drive my 1300 ford escort into my garage loop, a rope around each end and hoist my 16ft canadian into the rafters then reverse the processs to load(staples to run the rope through and six inch nails to cleat the rope off),i had no idea what i was missing.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I couldn't help myself,

I watched this clip last year, and watched it again today, and still find it mesmerizing!

There is still a sense of admiration for such dedication to the idea of making light work of moving the Island in one bit.
Ive not moved mine in more than a year, but think putting it on one bit at the time has merit for someone like me.

Cheers all andybear


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

I think this guy is a genius. Probably the reason my back was stuffed at 35 and he's fighting fit in his 50's ish. Wish I had used more brains instead of brawn as a chippy.


----------

